# Hana Dna 30 issue



## Rellik (15/12/14)

Has anyone experienced the following issue with their Hana.
If you push the fire button the ohm reading is completely wrong. 
I buildt a 1 ohm coil on my Lemo, tested 100%, but when firing short 1 second bursts, I would get a 2, 3, sometimes even 5 ohm reading. Issue is definately on the Hana, as I had a similar experience when I ran my Aerotank on the Hana.Once I have fired it a couple of times, it then settles down and I can vape normally.

Testing the Lemo on my Mvp, its rock solid.

Can this be a faulty board or perhaps wiring?


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Has anyone experienced the following issue with their Hana.
> If you push the fire button the ohm reading is completely wrong.
> I buildt a 1 ohm coil on my Lemo, tested 100%, but when firing short 1 second bursts, I would get a 2, 3, sometimes even 5 ohm reading. Issue is definately on the Hana, as I had a similar experience when I ran my Aerotank on the Hana.Once I have fired it a couple of times, it then settles down and I can vape normally.
> 
> ...



This may be completely unrelated, but I got this with my iStick (also with Lemo), and it was due to the 510 pin (it had recessed at bit), just propped it up a bit and the problem disappeared. Might also be a loose wire, which would have the same effect - weak contact.


----------



## MurderDoll (15/12/14)

I have the same issue with mine. Have to do a couple fires then t reads correctly.


----------



## Rellik (15/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I have the same issue with mine. Have to do a couple fires then t reads correctly.


Thanks @MurderDoll. This can't be normal? This issue developed over the last week or so. Maybe I dropped it


----------



## Rellik (15/12/14)

Update:
I sat the Hana and Lemo down and gave them a good talking to. I told them this is bulshit, and if they continue this, they will be chucked out the window on the N1....
Sooooo, I then cleaned them both up, played with the centre pins of both the Hana and Lemo. (I do have a feeling that the Lemo has the potential to screw around with the pins between the base and the tank)
Rebuilt a 1.4 ohm coil and they both have been purring along, now and again switching between 1.3 and 1.4 ohm.

Lets see how long this lasts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Yip I had this issue with a Sigelei 50w, and it was because of the rubbish 510 connector it shipped with.


----------



## ProDiCaL (16/12/14)

Yeah i will agree i had the same issue on my hana with the kayfun turned out to be the center pin causing the funny reading


----------



## Danny (16/12/14)

Had this happen with both my Hana clones. Always one of two things mentioned above, the 510 connectors being dirty and then secondly loose wire connections. Noticed another interesting one with mine, anybody have Hana clones consistently read different resistances to eachother? On my two there is always about 0,3 ohm difference on the same atty, and both read different resistances to my istick and evic, which are normally spot on with eachother.

I dont know if it a serious issue that could end badly or not but I no longer trust the devices that much, so I never rely on just their resistance readings and always use a multimeter. They are my workhorses and I love them but it seems my subconscious has decided I should get something else too


----------



## Rellik (16/12/14)

Thanks for the responses guys. So bottom line. Clean your equipment and check those damn 510 connectors!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

